# Aquadive 100 blue steel



## Aquadive mod2

let me introduce the new Aquadive 100 blue steel, hardened steel case, automatic movement, applied markers on a matching isofrane blue strap


----------



## arutlosjr11

Great looking diver!


----------



## khronolektur

Beautiful!


----------



## watchobs

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## dinexus

Awesome shot!


----------



## Toonces

Niiiiice.


----------



## NM-1

Arrived.


----------



## kudo

Sweet watch!


----------



## valuewatchguy

NM-1 said:


> Arrived.
> 
> View attachment 14808847


not seen on the website?


----------



## Spring-Diver

NM-1 said:


> Arrived.
> 
> View attachment 14808847


Damn! Congratulations on that beauty:-!

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## popatha

NIce turtle case


----------



## NM-1

I've had quite a few Aquadives in the past. This is my first with the fancy indices. Quite nice, though not quite as strong lume wise as the applied ones. Overall great build quality. Planning on putting it on a black tropic strap.


----------



## GSMaster

All blue looks good!


----------



## miki64

NM-1 said:


> Arrived.
> 
> View attachment 14808847


Wow!!!
Very beautiful !!!


----------



## mitchjrj

Love this one! Beautiful shade of blue, like how the applied indices bump up the finish factor.


----------



## johnnmiller1

Does it have hard edges on the bottom of the case? I sold my last Aquadive because it rubbed my wrist too much.


----------



## thetony007

...that's actually really really really nice


----------



## bracque

i really love this watch in blue, shame the sale is not inline with the GMT Poseidon


----------



## NM-1

johnnmiller1 said:


> Does it have hard edges on the bottom of the case? I sold my last Aquadive because it rubbed my wrist too much.


Does not have hard edges.


----------



## johnnmiller1

That is good to hear. I love the Aquadive shape.


----------



## Predator1st

Bellissimo!


----------



## Dano14

Looks dynamite.

Any idea what grade of ETA Movement is used (std, elabore, top)?

Is the sapphire flat?

Thanks.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Dano14 said:


> Looks dynamite.
> 
> Any idea what grade of ETA Movement is used (std, elabore, top)?
> 
> Is the sapphire flat?
> 
> Thanks.


Generally speaking Elabore is the minimum Aquadive uses unless otherwise stated
The crystal is flat


----------



## TraserH3

Looks very nice in that blue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dano14

Thank you. 

I understand, from an email from Aquadive, that the GMT models are provided with top grade movements.  Is this correct? 

Would be nice if they would provide an extra cost upgrade for a “top grade” movement in the non-GMT 100 models.

Regards.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Dano14 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I understand, from an email from Aquadive, that the GMT models are provided with top grade movements. Is this correct?
> 
> Would be nice if they would provide an extra cost upgrade for a "top grade" movement in the non-GMT 100 models.
> 
> Regards.


Yes, this is possible, just contact support by email or phone, and let them know which model you like with a Top grade movement


----------



## HAR

Beautiful watch!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

I’d be allll over that in a 300, beautiful


----------



## scott11

Amazing watch, think I prefer this to the Smurf I've been lusting after for years.


----------



## okiesfan

i can dig that!


----------



## mitchjrj

Still one of my favorite watches


----------



## Bswcollection

Love the straps on these in all the colors they come in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCCM

That's actually me when I saw the picture. It's a very clean release!


----------



## LarryL7

I like the color


----------



## Trifide

Will we ever see more of these?


----------

